# Newbie to the maxima



## xskydivingdudex (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys, so im new to modding a maxima... though this is my first maxima, this is def not my first time modding cars. I was given this car by a family member as my new DD but it will be needing alot of work. In the week that i have owned it, i have already started on the mod list though this one should hopefully be somewhat low key compared to my weekend wheeler.

Well im hoping i will learn alot from u guys since i love forums and the relationship and bond gained by the knowledge and friendliness that is accompanied with it.

Just thought id let yall know what i worked on prior to the new maxima i acquired. I have a 2002 toyota 4runner that is lifted and fully built by me so that it can be wheeled (offroad/mud), and an expo and camping rig.

*4runner Profile:*
xskydivingdudex's 02 Sport - YotaTech Forums

*Maxima Mods So Far:*
- Retrofitted 2 10" Alpine type-E subs into a 12" downfire ported sub box

























- Marking off the trunk with tape to start my retrofit of a Toyota Paseo spoiler 









- Blue LED footwell lights









- Adding Alpine CDA-9884 with ipod









- CB radio with PA (mounted in center console)


----------

